# Announcing La Clarinette En Rose



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi all,

We're pleased to announce our next release L*a Clarinette En Rose*. Featuring our Smart Delay and the same sampling process our previous New Standard Horn Trio instruments (Birth of the Trumpet, Tenor Colossus, Eminent Trombone). This one has been really fun to make and we're close to the finish line on it and really excited about it.

We're trying something different with our discounts this time by doing a pre-order. So, customers can pre-order now for only *$99.99*. Regular price will be $129.99 on release day (March 28th, 2022).











Thanks everyone!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 7, 2022)

Preordering ✅


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 7, 2022)

Congrats in advance!!


----------



## titokane (Mar 7, 2022)

As a recovering clarinetist, this sounds absolutely incredible


----------



## dbudimir (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm in!!!! Thanks for all you are creating. Awesome!!


----------



## dflood (Mar 7, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## robcs (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm looking forward to the full Big Band they're teasing on the site


----------



## Kevin63101 (Mar 7, 2022)

Amazingly realistic performance for Benny Goodman style clarinet with all the nuances.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 7, 2022)

Dixieland, here I come!

Pre-ordered!


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm less and less easily impressed with sample libraries, but my my my, these solos are _really_ good!


----------



## Marco_D (Mar 8, 2022)

Amazing realism. Are you guys going to stick to jazz or do you plan to use your sampling technique for classical instruments? Imagine a solo violin made with this approach...!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 8, 2022)

I love what your doing with these instruments. I look forward to joining the party when my current projects have advanced enough to allow me to get back to jazz. Jazz clarinet is a real favourite of mine.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 8, 2022)

Jesus that's good!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 8, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Jesus that's good!


Ok @StraightAheadSamples - you now have official Herring approval. In my universe that's a big deal. Congratulations!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ok @StraightAheadSamples - you now have official Herring approval. In my universe that's a big deal. Congratulations!


I know, right?!?!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 8, 2022)

Marco_D said:


> Amazing realism. Are you guys going to stick to jazz or do you plan to use your sampling technique for classical instruments? Imagine a solo violin made with this approach...!


We've definitely got our eyes outside the jazz world, and would love to approach film/orchestral instruments with a similar concept. We've just got a few big boxes to check first.


----------



## midiman (Mar 9, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> We've definitely got our eyes outside the jazz world, and would love to approach film/orchestral instruments with a similar concept. We've just got a few big boxes to check first.


That is very very exciting to hear. Please bring the Smart delay concept to cinematic instruments! That is the game changer.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 9, 2022)

The smart delay concept has worked beautifully for these jazz instruments so far, which are notoriously hard to sample well, so I have no doubt the results will be amazing when applied to the orchestral side of things.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 9, 2022)

Just for fun, after jazz instruments, could you apply the smart delay to a series of Ghanaian woodwinds before you get around to Western classical...

Should I leave?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Just for fun, after jazz instruments, could you apply the smart delay to a series of Ghanaian woodwinds before you get around to Western classical...
> 
> Should I leave?


You said nothing


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Just for fun, after jazz instruments, could you apply the smart delay to a series of Ghanaian woodwinds before you get around to Western classical...
> 
> Should I leave?


Don't forget u coat !


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 9, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Don't forget u coat !



I never took it off!


----------



## Rudianos (Mar 9, 2022)

Pre Ordered - this really does seem to be special. I am a huge Artie Shaw and Sydney Bechet fan. This seems the closest so far.


----------



## Grymt (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm pre ordering for sure! The whole New Standard series is amazing.

And I can see why people would love it if @StraightAheadSamples would try their hand on other genres.

"However", said the hungry squirrel when he finally got a grab on a few very tasty nuts, "There's already so many orchestral libraries! Can't we have more dry, individual instruments that are closely related to Straight Ahead jazz, please? Or, when new genres are explored, maybe some Klezmer, Modal or Fusion?"

His stash of nuts was small. But what was inside was big and shiny!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 9, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Pre Ordered - this really does seem to be special. I am a huge Artie Shaw and Sydney Bechet fan. This seems the closest so far.


Have you heard Paquito D’Rivera play clarinet? He plays the clarinet in a way that’s as beautiful as it’s astounding!


----------



## ModalRealist (Mar 16, 2022)

Holy moly I just listened to the demos and wow 

That’s… I mean… pretty damn cool guys. Your sampling method/approach is the _real_ next-gen deep-sampling.


----------



## Grymt (Mar 16, 2022)

14 days to go...


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 23, 2022)

Two small but very helpful added articulations from here on starting with La Clarinette En Rose.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## SoundChris (Mar 23, 2022)

Purchased - just as the Colossus, Birth and Eminent. Great concept and realism. I am curious how the new big band instrument will be once you´ll release it. Go for it


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 23, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


>




Too good. Oh dear.


----------



## osterdamus (Mar 23, 2022)

I promised myself to never buy a product on pre-order. I broke that promise yesterday. 😀

@StraightAheadSamples Any plans to add these types of articulations to the other New Standard products?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 25, 2022)

Let's go!!


----------



## Kevin63101 (Mar 27, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Let's go!!



Overview video did it. Preordered ... for delivery tomorrow. SA new standard instruments are in a class of their own.


----------



## CT (Mar 27, 2022)

Pretty awesome....


----------



## micrologus (Mar 28, 2022)

Downloaded!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 28, 2022)

2 days ahead of schedule and I already have the key  Downloading! Looking forward to this


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 28, 2022)

I pre-ordered last night but won't be able to have a play with it for 8 hours hours so. Would love to hear some user demos if any one has time and inclination


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm planning to do a dixieland mock-up with it this weekend and if I have anything to show for, I'll post it.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 28, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I'm planning to do a dixieland mock-up with it this weekend and if I have anything to show for, I'll post it.


Woot


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 28, 2022)

Hey everyone, this is out today and available for download. Thanks to everyone for purchasing and for your excitement around the release.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 28, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Hey everyone, this is out today and available for download. Thanks to everyone for purchasing and for your excitement around the release.


This may be your best instrument yet. Then again, the other stuff is brilliant as well…

Anyway. Congrats and thanks for releasing this two full days ahead of schedule.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 28, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This may be your best instrument yet. Then again, the other stuff is brilliant as well…
> 
> Anyway. Congrats and thanks for releasing this two full days ahead of schedule.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Heizenhaus (Mar 28, 2022)

Has anyone received their Pulse mail yet?


----------



## micrologus (Mar 28, 2022)

yes


----------



## Heizenhaus (Mar 28, 2022)

micrologus said:


> yes


Did you pre-order too?


----------



## micrologus (Mar 28, 2022)

yes


----------



## Heizenhaus (Mar 28, 2022)

micrologus said:


> yes


Oh well, guess I have to be more patient. Thanks though.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 28, 2022)

Heizenhaus said:


> Oh well, guess I have to be more patient. Thanks though.


Have you looked through your promo and spam folders? Mine turned up in the promo folder in Gmail.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 28, 2022)

Heizenhaus said:


> Has anyone received their Pulse mail yet?


My email came from Straight Ahead Samples itself rather than Pulse. The subject line was "La Clarinette En Rose Available Now!". You don't realize that it includes the serial number until you scroll down.


----------



## Heizenhaus (Mar 28, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Have you looked through your promo and spam folders? Mine turned up in the promo folder in Gmail.


Yes, I checked that. Thanks.



rrichard63 said:


> My email came from Straight Ahead Samples itself rather than Pulse. The subject line was "La Clarinette En Rose Available Now!". You don't realize that it includes the serial number until you scroll down.


Hm, I suspected it would be coming from the Pulse Team address like with the Eminent Trombone, but that surely is something to look out for. But that's sadly not it either. Thanks.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 28, 2022)

Heizenhaus said:


> Yes, I checked that. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Hm, I suspected it would be coming from the Pulse Team address like with the Eminent Trombone, but that surely is something to look out for. But that's sadly not it either. Thanks.


You can dm me to help you find it. It was sent to your email this morning. Spam folders or any alternate email addresses that you mightve used.


----------



## Heizenhaus (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks, @StraightAheadSamples, for your help!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 28, 2022)

The estimable Mr. Siu demonstrating the wonders of La Clarinette En Rose.

And there is a competition to win the library! (Details at the end of the video.)


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The estimable Mr. Siu demonstrating the wonders of La Clarinette En Rose.
> 
> And there is a competition to win the library! (Details at the end of the video.)



Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 29, 2022)

No time to wait for a win.
I absolutely had to have it immediately, and the decision was right.
Great instrument!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 29, 2022)

Incredible sound, well done


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 29, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Incredible sound, well done


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 29, 2022)

We've decided to extend the sale/pre-order price to the originally announced release date. We've refunded anyone who bought it since it switched over to the regular price. Follow this link to purchase it today. Thanks everyone.

https://www.straightaheadsamples.com/clarinette-en-rose


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 29, 2022)

Great gesture @StraightAheadSamples - I already pre-ordered and am playing the instrument this afternoon. All I can say is: wow. Again - congrats! And cool of you to extend that sale for people who waited until the 30th in good faith.


----------



## Germain B (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks ! I might join the band tomorrow, this sounds amazing.

(Do you know bassoon is a great notorious jazz instrument ?)


----------



## EanS (Mar 29, 2022)

It's really gorgeous, a tiny tear drops, awesome instrument. I think it's the first time I read a manual with curiosity and excitement, everything makes sense in the simple, direct and dynamic GUI. 

Next, the best, time to record something and check smart delay in action. After that, it's time to patiently wait and save for the Atomic convolution by the end of this year.


----------



## Angus (Mar 29, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're pleased to announce our next release L*a Clarinette En Rose*. Featuring our Smart Delay and the same sampling process our previous New Standard Horn Trio instruments (Birth of the Trumpet, Tenor Colossus, Eminent Trombone). This one has been really fun to make and we're close to the finish line on it and really excited about it.
> 
> ...



I know I'm asking too much but, just in case, will this clarinet accommodate microtuning (mean-tone etc) using Kontakt's microtuning script? There are so many variables, so the only way to know seems to be to try it. For example, RR borrowing tends to result in random pitch fluctuations and can sound especially unstable when used for note onsets...


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 29, 2022)

Angus said:


> I know I'm asking too much but, just in case, will this clarinet accommodate microtuning (mean-tone etc) using Kontakt's microtuning script? There are so many variables, so the only way to know seems to be to try it. For example, RR borrowing tends to result in random pitch fluctuations and can sound especially unstable when used for note onsets...


Honestly, I don't know. I imagine it wouldn't. The script is very complicated and we're talking about many many thousands of samples. Though we don't really do much RR borrowing. So maaayyybbee...


----------



## Angus (Mar 29, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Honestly, I don't know. I imagine it wouldn't. The script is very complicated and we're talking about many many thousands of samples. Though we don't really do much RR borrowing. So maaayyybbee...


Ok, thanks. Sounds intriguing. I would love to hear from anyone who has it and has experience applying a microtuning script.


----------



## Wally Garten (Mar 29, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> We've decided to extend the sale/pre-order price to the originally announced release date. We've refunded anyone who bought it since it switched over to the regular price. Follow this link to purchase it today. Thanks everyone.
> 
> https://www.straightaheadsamples.com/clarinette-en-rose


This is so great! I...

Okay, you guys, I'm going to tell you something that will make me sound like A Idiot -- capital A, capital I -- but just in case anyone else was having the same confusion.... I did not realize until yesterday that you could turn the "Smart Delay" off on these instruments. I somehow had gotten the impression early on that you're stuck playing it in four beats early. So I felt like that was basically useless unless you love tedious programming. 

BUT YOU TOTALLY CAN TURN IT OFF. There's a "Real Time" switch right on the interface.

Anyway, when I realized that yesterday I was very sad that I had missed the sale. But now -- a second chance!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 29, 2022)

Wally Garten said:


> This is so great! I...
> 
> Okay, you guys, I'm going to tell you something that will make me sound like A Idiot -- capital A, capital I -- but just in case anyone else was having the same confusion.... I did not realize until yesterday that you could turn the "Smart Delay" off on these instruments. I somehow had gotten the impression early on that you're stuck playing it in four beats early. So I felt like that was basically useless unless you love tedious programming.
> 
> ...


Ahhh. No way, it's all good. It's just a new way of making instruments, so we were fulling expecting and prepared to be explaining it a bunch.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 29, 2022)

Angus said:


> I know I'm asking too much but, just in case, will this clarinet accommodate microtuning (mean-tone etc) using Kontakt's microtuning script? There are so many variables, so the only way to know seems to be to try it. For example, RR borrowing tends to result in random pitch fluctuations and can sound especially unstable when used for note onsets...


Have you tried using Pitch Innovation's Fluid Pitch? It's primary purpose is to control note bends, but it also incorporates alternative tuning by micro bends that are held static. I think that this could have no bearing on the internal scripting of the library.

It may work differently in other DAWs, but in Studio One it is routed like a sequencer: you put it on its own instrument track and then route this track to be the input of the instrument track that you want to bend the notes on.

You have to skip the keys that aren't part of the new scale - they retain their usual tuning. But because it uses this method, there shouldn't be any sample borrowing.


----------



## Vladinemir (Mar 29, 2022)

@StraightAheadSamples What are the odds that your favorite game is not Transport Tycoon?


----------



## Angus (Mar 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Have you tried using Pitch Innovation's Fluid Pitch? It's primary purpose is to control note bends, but it also incorporates alternative tuning by micro bends that are held static. I think that this could have no bearing on the internal scripting of the library.
> 
> It may work differently in other DAWs, but in Studio One it is routed like a sequencer: you put it on its own instrument track and then route this track to be the input of the instrument track that you want to bend the notes on.
> 
> You have to skip the keys that aren't part of the new scale - they retain their usual tuning. But because it uses this method, there shouldn't be any sample borrowing.


Thanks for the headsup. I never looked into it as I believe Kontakt doesn't accept per-note pitch bend data/MPE. Have you managed to get Kontakt to cooperate with it? In my understanding the only way to get Kontakt to perform microtuned legato lines (without weird pitch-bend glitches between notes etc) is via Kontakt scripting. 

I found a YT tutorial on polyphonic pitch bend in Kontakt using FluidPitch, but it's not legato (and RAM intensive): 
However, I think the only advantage of this method is the convenience of pitches bending to specified scale targets during live performance - but legato functionality etc is lost. Ironically, the Chapman trumpet (and all other Embertone instruments) used to illustrate FluidPitch handles Kontakt microtuning scripts masterfully, maintaining full legato functionality.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 29, 2022)

Angus said:


> Thanks for the headsup. I never looked into it as I believe Kontakt doesn't accept per-note pitch bend data/MPE. Have you managed to get Kontakt to cooperate with it? In my understanding the only way to get Kontakt to perform microtuned legato lines (without weird pitch-bend glitches between notes etc) is via Kontakt scripting.
> 
> I found a YT tutorial on polyphonic pitch bend in Kontakt using FluidPitch, but it's not legato (and RAM intensive):
> However, I think the only advantage of this method is the convenience of pitches bending to specified scale targets during live performance - but legato functionality etc is lost. Ironically, the Chapman trumpet (and all other Embertone instruments) used to illustrate FluidPitch handles Kontakt microtuning scripts masterfully, maintaining full legato functionality.




I'll check it out and get back to you. I'm going to explore it as I've only had time to try it quickly. I have heard that it only has full polyphonic pitch bend with MPE capable instruments, so it may not be ideal for Kontakt after all. I still hope that the fixed bends for alternative tuning could work well. though.


----------



## John Longley (Mar 29, 2022)

Very cool, I hope they’ll do a flute!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 29, 2022)

John Longley said:


> Very cool, I hope they’ll do a flute!


Have you voted?






Poll: Next Smart Delay Library


Hi all, For the fans of our Smart Delay libraries, we were curious what you though might benefit from sampling using our New Standard method a la Birth of the Trumpet, La Clarinette En Rose, et al. We're currently working on our Atomic Big Band library but are thinking of trying to fit in...




vi-control.net


----------



## John Longley (Mar 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Have you voted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just did, thanks!


----------



## Rudianos (Mar 29, 2022)

Very nice instrument. Any chance you can tweak velocity options? Like a slider so that if I want a growl I can maybe not slam it so hard - the staccato too. One size probably does not fit all - so sliders are good. Indiginus does good with those. But hey that Smart Delay is pretty darn brilliant.


----------



## cfodeebiedaddy (Mar 29, 2022)

Wally Garten said:


> This is so great! I...
> 
> Okay, you guys, I'm going to tell you something that will make me sound like A Idiot -- capital A, capital I -- but just in case anyone else was having the same confusion.... I did not realize until yesterday that you could turn the "Smart Delay" off on these instruments. I somehow had gotten the impression early on that you're stuck playing it in four beats early. So I felt like that was basically useless unless you love tedious programming.
> 
> ...


I think it's good you said this. I had the same initial thought with the horn libraries and was weirded out by the idea. I couldn't get round the idea that it doesn't sound much fun trying to play four beats ahead, so if you've saved some other person that thought, job well done!


----------



## mrnanovideos (Mar 29, 2022)

Pre-ordered this a few days ago and barely had the chance to download and play around with it now. It's my first time using smart delay and . . . it's so special. Absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 30, 2022)

I just wanted to stop by to thank @ChrisSiuMusic and @StraightAheadSamples for my nice new La Clarinette En Rose license. Chris ran a competition for two licenses they'd provided as prizes and I won one. I was and still am flabbergasted. Winning is not my forte; though it probably helped that this was a names out of a hat situation...

I have had little time to use it yet, but I can say that it is amazingly easy to use and the results are, indeed, incredible.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I just wanted to stop by to thank @ChrisSiuMusic and @StraightAheadSamples for my nice new La Clarinette En Rose license. Chris ran a competition for two licenses they'd provided as prizes and I won one. I was and still am flabbergasted. Winning is not my forte; though it probably helped that this was a names out of a hat situation...
> 
> I have had little time to use it yet, but I can say that it is amazingly easy to use and the results are, indeed, incredible.


You're so welcome, and so glad you're having fun with it!! And yes, thanks @StraightAheadSamples for such a beautiful library.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I just wanted to stop by to thank @ChrisSiuMusic and @StraightAheadSamples for my nice new La Clarinette En Rose license. Chris ran a competition for two licenses they'd provided as prizes and I won one. I was and still am flabbergasted. Winning is not my forte; though it probably helped that this was a names out of a hat situation...


I never enter these competitions because I figured they are rigged.

Now I KNOW they are.



Congrats Bee!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I just wanted to stop by to thank @ChrisSiuMusic and @StraightAheadSamples for my nice new La Clarinette En Rose license. Chris ran a competition for two licenses they'd provided as prizes and I won one. I was and still am flabbergasted. Winning is not my forte; though it probably helped that this was a names out of a hat situation...
> 
> I have had little time to use it yet, but I can say that it is amazingly easy to use and the results are, indeed, incredible.


That is GREAT to hear Bee!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 30, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I never enter these competitions because I figured they are rigged.
> 
> Now I KNOW they are.
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 31, 2022)

Even though they obviously made a mistake (it should have gone to me)
Congratulations! Sweet Bee enjoy 😘
No you can do an electronic/noise version of “When the Saint Go Marching In.” 
The Bee Abney shower with nuns version! 🤘


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Even though they obviously made a mistake (it should have gone to me)
> Congratulations! Sweet Bee enjoy 😘
> No you can do an electronic/noise version of “When the Saint Go Marching In.”
> The Bee Abney shower with nuns version! 🤘



I'm on it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

Angus said:


> Thanks for the headsup. I never looked into it as I believe Kontakt doesn't accept per-note pitch bend data/MPE. Have you managed to get Kontakt to cooperate with it? In my understanding the only way to get Kontakt to perform microtuned legato lines (without weird pitch-bend glitches between notes etc) is via Kontakt scripting.
> 
> I found a YT tutorial on polyphonic pitch bend in Kontakt using FluidPitch, but it's not legato (and RAM intensive):
> However, I think the only advantage of this method is the convenience of pitches bending to specified scale targets during live performance - but legato functionality etc is lost. Ironically, the Chapman trumpet (and all other Embertone instruments) used to illustrate FluidPitch handles Kontakt microtuning scripts masterfully, maintaining full legato functionality.



Hi Angus, here are two files with the same midi. One is La Clarinette En Rose with Smart Delay only (In Tune) and one has been detuned with Fluid Pitch (Detuned). What do you think about the flow of notes?

I have used the fixed microtuning feature - just with an extreme setting here to make it easier to hear.

EDIT to add: With a bit more experimentation, I've found that there is a definite problem with Fluid Pitch and the legato. It can often end up sounding out what sounds like a moving pitch bend. I think this is because it is not bending the legato samples. So, it is a bit tricky for true legato. However, it sounds fine most of the time that I've used it, and at typical settings, so I think it is an option for many occasions if not for all.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

Note that in both cases, that Smart Delay has retuned my last minor third into a major third. It has done this on another piece I tried too, so this has nothing to do with Fluid Pitch.

Does anyone have any experience with this? If it is a bug, I should email them to let them know.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Note that in both cases, that Smart Delay has retuned my last minor third into a major third. It has done this on another piece I tried too, so this has nothing to do with Fluid Pitch.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this? If it is a bug, I should email them to let them know.


Hmm. Sounds like just a wrong note. Will you email us a midi file of that phrase and we can fix that. Occasionally some wrong notes slip through as there's thousands to check.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Hmm. Sounds like just a wrong note. Will you email us a midi file of that phrase and we can fix that. Occasionally some wrong notes slip through as there's thousands to check.



I shall, thanks. While it happened a couple of times, I can't seem to repeat issue deliberately, so definitely a minor thing.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> ...I can't seem to repeat issue deliberately, so definitely a minor thing.


pun intended?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> pun intended?


I wish...

I actually have no sense of humour whatsoever, and yet people keep laughing when I post a comment. Time for another diagnostic of the old positronic wotzit.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I shall, thanks. While it happened a couple of times, I can't seem to repeat issue deliberately, so definitely a minor thing.


..... prolly geomagnetic storm effect. Should be gone by weekend. 🧙🏻‍♂️ 🪄


----------



## decredis (Mar 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I shall, thanks. While it happened a couple of times, I can't seem to repeat issue deliberately, so definitely a minor thing.


I've got similar (I think?) thing, reliably repeatable. A C5 (velocity 81, mod wheel 105) plays as C# under smart delay. I'll send SAS my midi file as suggested.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

decredis said:


> I've got similar (I think?) thing, reliably repeatable. A C5 (velocity 81) plays as C# under smart delay. I'll send SAS my midi file as suggested.



Great!


----------



## EanS (Mar 31, 2022)

My experience so far, I can't say it's Smart Delay, because I didn't ride the modwheek just edited notes and velocities.

Remember Catch me if you Can sax solo? Well, I Clarinette de Le Rose ts out of it (before was an Alto Sax) in a full mockup/version..

Song is 3/4 & 136 bpm (I read it's faster, 156) with a bunch of notes thrown.

Regular playing sounds great left mod wheel disabled, edited control, room with more vol on spot, lil bleed and added some loving editing (considering my uber newbness and lack of further knowledge, this is a very relevant disclaimer).

Smart Delay goes crazy with it and does nothing as expected. Is it not riding the modwheel what had made it not perform as it should? I can't play that solo on keyboards, I play guitar and just manage keyboards 🤣

Please ask if you want see an example and well, also be specific if you would like the whole mo ckup or just solo 🙂 for full still need to "mix and master" (please recall my discalimer above),

Amyway loved this clarinette for a eternal "let's put a clarinet here" (I tried to layer in a very mediocre way with OT Winds from ARK 4 but didn't outstand much)


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 31, 2022)

Any tips on how to get a trumpet and clarinet stop fighting each other? Did I mention I'm terrible in mixing?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Any tips on how to get a trumpet and clarinet stop fighting each other? Did I mention I'm terrible in mixing?


I have three bits of advice:

1. Panning. Obviously! (But, ideally, the mix should work in mono.)
2. EQ mercilessly, but only where needed, not for the whole of the piece.
3. Trackspacer by Waves Factory. If you don't mind privileging one instrument over the other, it is a miracle timesaver. You can freeze its settings, but it normally works dynamically, EQing one instrument out of the way of another in real time. https://www.wavesfactory.com/audio-plugins/trackspacer/


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

Oh, and this is just a guess, but let the trumpet have the higher frequencies, and the clarinet the mids to lows. This may lead to tinny trumpets and muffled clarinets. But it should work when they are playing together.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh, and this is just a guess, but let the trumpet have the higher frequencies, and the clarinet the mids to lows. This may lead to tinny trumpets and muffled clarinets. But it should work when they are playing together.


Thanks for the advise Bee. The problem with the piece I'm mocking up is that in the original recording, trumpet and clarinet are both prominent ánd mostly in the same register. Given it's a bit of dixieland which in itself tends to be a busy style, it makes for a bit of a fight between the two, even if I sit one in the left and the other in the right corner  But, I will do a few group counselling sessions to see where I end up.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Thanks for the advise Bee. The problem with the piece I'm mocking up is that in the original recording, trumpet and clarinet are both prominent ánd mostly in the same register. Given it's a bit of dixieland which in itself tends to be a busy style, it makes for a bit of a fight between the two, even if I sit one in the left and the other in the right corner  But, I will do a few group counselling sessions to see where I end up.



How about timing? The start of notes can vary slightly, but there is also room to vary the length of notes so that they are not overlapping at every point even if they are playing the same line.

Also distance. Pan, but also vary the distance they seem to be from the listener.

And how about varying the volume of the transients?

Anyway, you don't need my advice. It's just hard work nailing down the details in practice.


----------



## EanS (Mar 31, 2022)

Here it is folks, I apologize to @StraightAheadSamples in advance if it doesn't go here, I didn't want to open a thread (let me know and i remove)


Here's the solo from Catch Me if you can (Originally for Sax), now with Le jolie Clarinette en Rose ripping it. I didn't and can't play these lines. This is a midi I edited (whole mockup from the midi site with John Williams midis) you can see that Real Time goes well (upon my limitations and dishonesty on not playing) but in Smart Delay this pieces since there's no modwheel, it interpreted in a different fashion than original.



Notice in the GUI how Smart Delay is able to catch better Articulations (you can read the st/wt thrills) 


(BTW: If you are using Presonus Studio One, I have already the Sound Variations (Key Switches) made to share and save you time)


----------



## decredis (Apr 3, 2022)

I am coming across a few more buggy wrong notes in this. I've got a (mod 110ish) E5 at the end of a legato phrase sounding as G5 when in smart delay, for example (F5 also gives Ab5). And a (mod 110ish) B4 at the start of a legato phrase sounding like a fast scoop or upward slur into the B4 (unless that's idiomatic? but it doesn't happen at other pitches).

Also legato C4 down to A3 (mod 80ish) is sounding like some kind of run; again, at different pitches or different mod values, it sounds normal legato so I'm guessing this isn't intentional. This seems to happen for various notes down to A3, specifically.

ETA: Amusingly, the G5 I'm getting there is outside the actual range of the instrument but exactly the note I want at that point; so please don't fix that one. 

ETA: The G5 for E5 bug is specific to the note-length of the E5 as well as to being not the first note in a legato phrase. So legato into a *short* E5 specifically is producing a G5, in a particular mod range.

ETA: Another one: an isolated short E5 sometimes (I mean the same note in the same context; so I guess this is a round robin?) sounds flat, almost to an Eb5


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Apr 6, 2022)

decredis said:


> I am coming across a few more buggy wrong notes in this. I've got a (mod 110ish) E5 at the end of a legato phrase sounding as G5 when in smart delay, for example (F5 also gives Ab5). And a (mod 110ish) B4 at the start of a legato phrase sounding like a fast scoop or upward slur into the B4 (unless that's idiomatic? but it doesn't happen at other pitches).
> 
> Also legato C4 down to A3 (mod 80ish) is sounding like some kind of run; again, at different pitches or different mod values, it sounds normal legato so I'm guessing this isn't intentional. This seems to happen for various notes down to A3, specifically.
> 
> ...


released a small update in pulse with a bunch of note fixes and modified modwheel response to dynamic changes.


----------



## decredis (Apr 7, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> released a small update in pulse with a bunch of note fixes and modified modwheel response to dynamic changes.


Ok I'm feeling really dumb and can't figure out how to get @pulsedownloader to download an update, I just see an "open" button which just opens the folder where it's installed.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 7, 2022)

decredis said:


> Ok I'm feeling really dumb and can't figure out how to get @pulsedownloader to download an update, I just see an "open" button which just opens the folder where it's installed.


Open Pulse, click on Preferences then Check for Product Updates to force it to check for new updates.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 7, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Open Pulse, click on Preferences then Check for Product Updates to force it to check for new updates.


Faster than a speeding download, you arrived! I was in the middle of typing an answer and saying that you'd probably reply directly soon.


You win this time, @pulsedownloader, you win. This time.


----------



## decredis (Apr 7, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Open Pulse, click on Preferences then Check for Product Updates to force it to check for new updates.


Thanks for prompt reply! I don't see that option under preferences though...


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 7, 2022)

decredis said:


> Thanks for prompt reply! I don't see that option under preferences though...


You're using a very very old version of Pulse 

Please uninstall Pulse and reinstall from the website once more and that will resolve your issue (and it will auto update in future)


----------



## decredis (Apr 7, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> You're using a very very old version of Pulse
> 
> Please uninstall Pulse and reinstall from the website once more and that will resolve your issue (and it will auto update in future)


Ah brilliant, didn't realise I needed to uninstall first; I had tried downloading latest Pulse but didn't uninstall first; thanks, I'll do that!

ETA: Ooh it says update available, excellent many thanks


----------



## decredis (Apr 16, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> released a small update in pulse with a bunch of note fixes and modified modwheel response to dynamic changes.


One of the wrong note bugs I raised wasn't fixed in this update... it's the isolated (not in a legato phrase) short E5 (roughly a sixteenth note in 108 tempo, velocity 85, mod wheel about 85), which sometimes (maybe one time in four, so presumably it's just one of the round robins?) sounds as Eb5 instead (or at least so much flat of E5 that it sounds closer to Eb5). I have messaged @StraightAheadSamples again to let them know.


----------



## decredis (Apr 25, 2022)

decredis said:


> One of the wrong note bugs I raised wasn't fixed in this update... it's the isolated (not in a legato phrase) short E5 (roughly a sixteenth note in 108 tempo, velocity 85, mod wheel about 85), which sometimes (maybe one time in four, so presumably it's just one of the round robins?) sounds as Eb5 instead (or at least so much flat of E5 that it sounds closer to Eb5). I have messaged @StraightAheadSamples again to let them know.


Oh here's another wee bug... some glissandi come from the wrong direction. For example B2->E4 the gliss comes downwards to E4 in smart delay. Actually that's true of a whole range for the first note (anywhere from E2 to B2 at least); and if the first note is D2 or D#2 it doesn't do a gliss at all, it just repeats the second note instead. Some higher first notes upwards to E4 produce correct direction gliss. Haven't checked any other combinations. I'll send midi to @StraightAheadSamples for this one too.


----------



## decredis (Nov 19, 2022)

decredis said:


> Oh here's another wee bug... some glissandi come from the wrong direction. For example B2->E4 the gliss comes downwards to E4 in smart delay. Actually that's true of a whole range for the first note (anywhere from E2 to B2 at least); and if the first note is D2 or D#2 it doesn't do a gliss at all, it just repeats the second note instead. Some higher first notes upwards to E4 produce correct direction gliss. Haven't checked any other combinations. I'll send midi to @StraightAheadSamples for this one too.





decredis said:


> One of the wrong note bugs I raised wasn't fixed in this update... it's the isolated (not in a legato phrase) short E5 (roughly a sixteenth note in 108 tempo, velocity 85, mod wheel about 85), which sometimes (maybe one time in four, so presumably it's just one of the round robins?) sounds as Eb5 instead (or at least so much flat of E5 that it sounds closer to Eb5). I have messaged @StraightAheadSamples again to let them know.


Hi @StraightAheadSamples I was just wondering if you might have a chance to fix these bugs I reported to you (with midi files by DM) back in April? This is such a lovely and cleverly constructed instrument, and I'm very tempted to complete the "mellow trio" off the back of my experience with it, but it would be good to know that these bugs have been fixed with the existing instrument first, tbh.

If I've missed an update, I apologise; but Pulse doesn't seem to show any available update since 1.02 (in which you fixed some other bugs I reported to you).


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 20, 2022)

decredis said:


> Hi @StraightAheadSamples I was just wondering if you might have a chance to fix these bugs I reported to you (with midi files by DM) back in April? This is such a lovely and cleverly constructed instrument, and I'm very tempted to complete the "mellow trio" off the back of my experience with it, but it would be good to know that these bugs have been fixed with the existing instrument first, tbh.
> 
> If I've missed an update, I apologise; but Pulse doesn't seem to show any available update since 1.02 (in which you fixed some other bugs I reported to you).


Yes decredis. Thanks for this reminder. We are working diligently to get caught up on these bugs. Sorry for the slow fixes but we are working on it.


----------



## decredis (Nov 20, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Yes decredis. Thanks for this reminder. We are working diligently to get caught up on these bugs. Sorry for the slow fixes but we are working on it.


Thanks for getting back to me, that's great news. Looking forward to hearing the new flute!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Dec 12, 2022)

Just a note here about the new version that's available now.

In addition to some much needed bug fixes, we've added a new feature: Glissando Rips. Those idiosynchratic clarinet glissandos that we all know and love. Here's a quick vid showing them in action.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 12, 2022)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Just a note here about the new version that's available now.
> 
> In addition to some much needed bug fixes, we've added a new feature: Glissando Rips. Those idiosynchratic clarinet glissandos that we all know and love. Here's a quick vid showing them in action.



Fantastic! Thank you!


----------

